# Sarcasm, puns, and other nuances of the English language



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 29, 2020)

Many people miss the meaning of the above or have to have jokes explained to them. I've read that it can be one of the symptoms of being on the autism spectrum, specifically Aspberger's. Not that it's always the case, just that it can be.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 29, 2020)

How about just being foggy every now and then?

That's me, that's how I know! LOL!


----------



## asp3 (Aug 29, 2020)

I find idioms particularly interesting.  When we started working with an engineering team in India back in the late 90's during our meetings sometimes one of us would say something such as "That's a horse of a different color" or "He thought it was the bees knees" that are fairly well known here in the US and it would completely confuse the team.  We'd end up having to explain what we meant during our conference calls.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 29, 2020)

This is what I love about the English language - the subtlety of the spoken word, the regional differences and the playfulness that is possible. 

We say something that is extra special is "the bee's knees and the ant's pajamas". That would surely confuse your engineering team in India.


----------



## gennie (Aug 29, 2020)

A well spoken American southerner can insult someone and they don't realize it happened until hours later and then they may not be quite sure.    

Of course, I've not done it.  Just been told.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 29, 2020)

gennie said:


> A well spoken American southerner can insult someone and they don't realize it happened until hours later and then they may not be quite sure.
> 
> Of course, I've not done it.  Just been told.


"Bless his dear little heart!"


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 29, 2020)

I read somewhere that sarcasm is a sign of intelligence. I don't think some people are bright enough to understand it that's why they gotta ask.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> This is what I love about the English language - the subtlety of the spoken word, the regional differences and the playfulness that is possible.
> 
> We say something that is extra special is "the bee's knees and the ant's pajamas". That would surely confuse your engineering team in India.


Have not heard the "ant's pajamas", but have heard of the "cat's pyjamas"


----------



## gennie (Aug 29, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> "Bless his dear little heart!"


Oh, yes. And "Well, bless her heart" .  Tone of voice is everything.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I read somewhere that sarcasm is a sign of intelligence. I don't think some people are bright enough to understand it that's why they gotta ask.


I've never heard that, but I certainly don't agree with it.  

(c/p)
Definition of sarcasm.  : *a* *sharp and often satirical or ironic utterance designed to cut or give pain*. 
                                        . *A* *cutting, often ironic remark intended to express contempt or ridicule*. 
*  . the use of irony to mock or convey contempt.
                                        . In sarcasm, ridicule or mockery is used harshly, often crudely and contemptuously, for
                                       destructive purposes 

*


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 29, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I've never heard that, but I certainly don't agree with it.
> 
> (c/p)
> Definition of sarcasm.  : *a* *sharp and often satirical or ironic utterance designed to cut or give pain*.
> ...


To each their own.


----------



## gennie (Aug 29, 2020)

Dry wit is often mistaken for sarcasm when it was not intended to be.  Just an effort to lighten the mood or be silly/funny.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 30, 2020)

Maggie Smith as Lady Violet in Downton Abbey is the queen of sarcasm...


*Isobel: “How you hate to be wrong.”
Violet: “I wouldn’t know, I’m not familiar with the sensation.”*

Violet: “I’m afraid Tom’s small talk is very small indeed.”

*Cora: “I take that as a compliment.”
Violet: “I must have said it wrong.”

love it!*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 2, 2020)

Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit but the highest form of intelligence wrote that connoisseur of wit, *Oscar Wilde*


----------

